# Colors



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

What colors do you guys use on blade baits?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I've never tried making blade baits, but those look great. Did you paint them?


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I paint most of them (the blades pictured) with powder paint through an airbrush. On some of the 2 and 3 tones ill use base coat clear coat automotive finish through a regular airbrush. Powder is a lot quicker and easier but not as easy to blend. The powder is also alot tougher against chips and large area peeling. Dragging blades over rocks is very hard on the nose paint.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those do look great. Where do you get the blades? How do they compare to Vibes?


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I get the blade inserts from Stamina Tackle but you can get them from about anyone who sells the mold. They are very close to the vib-e which i believe is a modified e vibrating lure mold but im not certain. The body style doesnt seem to be as improtant as the colors so far.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Those sure look good. I was thinking of making about 100 of em myself.


----------

